# escorpion!!



## albertoisla (7 Dez 2006 às 14:40)

Pongo algunas fotillos de este escorpión que me encontré ayer por la Sierra gaditana!! 

















Saludos!!


----------



## Dan (7 Dez 2006 às 19:01)

Esses escorpiões não deviam estar já a hibernar?


----------



## Minho (7 Dez 2006 às 21:37)

Que grande!  
Sei que pelo menos no Algarve também existem desses bichos, e que lhe chamam de Lacrau. Agora não sei se são desse tamanho


----------



## LUPER (7 Dez 2006 às 21:41)

Minho disse:


> Que grande!
> Sei que pelo menos no Algarve também existem desses bichos, e que lhe chamam de Lacrau. Agora não sei se são desse tamanho



são mesmos os lacraus, e eram um dos terrores da minha infância nos Algarves, os Lacraus    , eram maus


----------



## Minho (7 Dez 2006 às 22:13)

LUPER disse:


> são mesmos os lacraus, e eram um dos terrores da minha infância nos Algarves, os Lacraus    , eram maus



Mas são daquele tamanho? Eu pensei que a versão portuguesa do escorpião fosse pequenina


----------



## Dan (7 Dez 2006 às 22:38)

Minho disse:


> Que grande!
> Sei que pelo menos no Algarve também existem desses bichos, e que lhe chamam de Lacrau. Agora não sei se são desse tamanho



Escorpiões existem no Algarve e em todo o país. O que eu acho estranho é ver escorpiões em Dezembro, mesmo sendo no sul de Espanha.


----------



## Minho (7 Dez 2006 às 22:53)

Dan disse:


> Escorpiões existem no Algarve e em todo o país. O que eu acho estranho é ver escorpiões em Dezembro, mesmo sendo no sul de Espanha.



Mas pela primeira fotografia parece-me que ele estava por baixo de uma pedra...


----------



## Dan (7 Dez 2006 às 22:59)

Minho disse:


> Mas pela primeira fotografia parece-me que ele estava por baixo de uma pedra...



  

Então albertoisla apanhou o escorpião a dormir


----------



## dj_alex (8 Dez 2006 às 08:37)

Os escorpioes em portugal só os vi ainda no Algarve...Onde existem mais DAN?? É um bicho por quem tenho grande admiração.

Quando a estarem debaixo de uma pedra é normal...no Algarve para os encontrar, tens que andar a levantar pedras...Uma vez encontrei no Algarve um lacrau com os seus filhotes....não ficou muito contente de me ver...


----------



## albertoisla (8 Dez 2006 às 10:54)

Hola!!
El escorpión (O Alacran ) estaba, debajo de una piedra, efectibamente  estaba buscando mi madre una cosa que se le cayó y vaya sorpresa... También, estaba dormidito, hivernando pero lo dejamos en su sitio de nuevo después del repertorio fotográfico Era la primera vez que veía uno vivo, había visto más, pero muertos...

Saludos!!


----------



## Minho (8 Dez 2006 às 11:45)

dj_alex disse:


> Os escorpioes em portugal só os vi ainda no Algarve...Onde existem mais DAN?? É um bicho por quem tenho grande admiração.
> 
> Quando a estarem debaixo de uma pedra é normal...no Algarve para os encontrar, tens que andar a levantar pedras...Uma vez encontrei no Algarve um lacrau com os seus filhotes....não ficou muito contente de me ver...



    
Que susto ao ver-te


----------



## miguel (8 Dez 2006 às 12:37)

Eu tbm os admiro mto e gosto de os ver!mas é em fotos ou na tv


----------



## kimcarvalho (8 Dez 2006 às 13:12)

Por aqui também há muitos, ou havia..., hoje em dia não sei, quando era mais novo também tinha a pancada de andar a levantar tudo o que era pedra para os encontrar e vê-los a alçar o seu rabo para picar! . 
Eram os lacraus (aqui comummente chamados "alacraus") e as centopeias!  

Hoje encontram-se muitas variedades destes bicharocos em lojas de animais! Há gente para tudo! Olha que ter uma aranha ou um escorpião, como animal de estimação...


----------



## Dan (8 Dez 2006 às 15:37)

dj_alex disse:


> Os escorpioes em portugal só os vi ainda no Algarve...Onde existem mais DAN?? É um bicho por quem tenho grande admiração.
> 
> Quando a estarem debaixo de uma pedra é normal...no Algarve para os encontrar, tens que andar a levantar pedras...Uma vez encontrei no Algarve um lacrau com os seus filhotes....não ficou muito contente de me ver...







> O Lacrau (Buthus occitanus) é o único escorpião existente em Portugal. Distribui-se por todo o território nacional, desde Trás-os-Montes ao Algarve, encontrando-se frequentemente em zonas áridas, com rochas expostas ao sol. Ocorrem sempre sozinhos e quando são observados dois debaixo da mesma pedra, um está com toda a certeza decidido a comer o outro ou anda à procura de parceiro sexual. A sua visão é tão pobre que não consegue reconhecer um indivíduo da mesma espécie, a não ser quando estão em contacto. Algumas experiências demonstraram que o lacrau utiliza somente as três patas anteriores para escavar os buracos (nunca utilizam as pinças). Constatou-se também que de Outubro a Março geralmente não se alimentam, rejeitando toda a comida que lhes é oferecida quando são alimentados em cativeiro, encontrando-se no entanto acordados e prontos a defender-se. Em Abril parece acordar o apetite, embora uma pequena quantidade de alimento seja suficiente para satisfazer as suas necessidades alimentares. O lacrau demora aproximadamente cinco anos a tornar-se adulto.


http://www.naturlink.pt/canais/Artigo.asp?iArtigo=13727&iCanal=1&iSubCanal=41&iLingua=1


----------



## dj_alex (8 Dez 2006 às 21:03)

Dan disse:


> http://www.naturlink.pt/canais/Artigo.asp?iArtigo=13727&iCanal=1&iSubCanal=41&iLingua=1


----------



## ajrebelo (8 Dez 2006 às 21:17)

boas

em montargil tb encontrei lá uns quantos

e a pouco tempo deu um documentario  e estao a aproveitar o veneno para curar cancros na cabeça pois o veneno apenas ataca as celulas malignas por isso tb eu gosto desses bichinhos mas longe do meu corpinho  


abraços meteo


----------

